# Protection et Mode de Vie > Vidéos de Sensibilisation et Information >  avant de mourir, les émouvantes retrouvailles entre un chimpanzé et un humain

## manoe

Pour ceux, sans doute peu nombreux sur ce forum, qui ne recevraient pas les newsletters de 30 millions d'amis, voici une vidéo et un article bouleversants. Perso, j'en pleure encore...

https://www.30millionsdamis.fr/actua...&from=WMAR0119

----------


## phacélie

On en a parlé là  Partageons-nous les mêmes émotions que les animaux ? (émission)

----------


## manoe

Oooops, avec toutes mes excuses phacélie pour le doublon, qui plus est avec trois mois de retard... ::

----------


## corinnebergeron

C'est toujours utile de le rappeler

----------


## phacélie

> Oooops, avec toutes mes excuses phacélie pour le doublon, qui plus est avec trois mois de retard...


Il n'y a pas de quoi t'excuser manoe, ce n'était pas un reproche d'autant que la vidéo date de 2016, pas d'il y a trois mois.

J'aurais plutôt dû dire "on en parle là"  ::

----------


## manoe

2016 ?? Oh là, j'ai encore plus honte  :: 
 ::

----------


## ULTRA67

Moi je ne l'avais pas vu non plus , et j'ai pleuré aussi   ::

----------

